# Santi Shi and there may come a time...Blog Post



## Xue Sheng (Aug 5, 2020)

Santi Shi and there may come a time... < link to blog



 
At 109-years-old, one of the China's oldest men Lu Zijing from central China's Hubei Province demonstrates Tai-Chi in Hong Kong December 3, 2001


----------

